# Nightmares



## TheGoodFight (Oct 26, 2011)

The last few months have taken their toll on me. I've had nightmares the last few nights. The one last night really got to me. In the dream, she was dressed in a naughty nurse outfit and talking on the phone to a guy who she was on the way to see to give him an erotic massage with a happy ending. I was begging her not to go and thinking to myself "why are you doing this to me?" I also remember thinking I shouldn't be begging but I couldn't stop myself in the dream. 

It was horrible. It was like I was reliving it all over again. I felt all of the same feelings I felt when I found out she was still cheating with the OM after D-Day #1. When I woke up, I had a really hard time separating the dream from reality. It took a good hour of talking about it with the wife this morning to start to feel a little better, but now I am sitting at work physically sick. I honestly think I might have to go home and throw up.

I'm really messed up.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I had a dream a week out from dday where I came home and the wife was getting f'd and a line of guys were there, the guy last in line told me to take a number



pretty nasty dream to say the least

hang tough Good Fight one way or another you will get through this


----------



## strugglinghusband (Nov 9, 2011)

Same boat here, had a few since d-day 3months out e/a with coworker. 
In my dream people are telling me that she got her back tattoos for him and she's showing them off for him and wearing her sexy underwear for him and he really likes them etc, woke up almost puking..

Is this normal? are we going crazy?
the pain is almost unbearable, i told the wife about it (one of them and she had no response, NONE!)


----------



## Blindasabat (Nov 29, 2011)

egads Almost! - that's a movie dream where you wake and bolt out of bed
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Your healing will not happen overnight. And just like a physical injury, there will be days when you will feel pain. Nightmares are part of that pain. But the thing you should always keep in mind is that it is just a phase that you are going through on your way to your personal recovery. You will make it.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Blindasabat said:


> egads Almost! - that's a movie dream where you wake and bolt out of bed
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



definitely affected my psyche, that's for sure


----------



## dingerdad (Nov 23, 2011)

I had a dream that night that my wife had set up video cameras to catch me doing bad things to use against me in a divorce.(I have no secrets). She was bragging because what she found was that I hit the eaves trough on the house with the law mower and dented it. Ha. Not really a nightmare but weird.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dingerdad (Nov 23, 2011)

Did anyone have dreams of what was going to happen before they found out on D-day. I did, lots of them. It was like
my subconscious knew what was going on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## strugglinghusband (Nov 9, 2011)

I have a dream, of getting ahold of her e/a partner and sending him to la la land..


----------



## dingerdad (Nov 23, 2011)

I dream that to. Repeatily beating him. Funny thing is he just laughs at me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mahike (Aug 16, 2011)

dingerdad said:


> Did anyone have dreams of what was going to happen before they found out on D-day. I did, lots of them. It was like
> my subconscious knew what was going on.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yep. I was waking up in cold sweats...

We are going to MC and trying to R. When we do have sex, that night I have dreams about my WW and that POS OM


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

It's a sign of a type of post traumatic stress reaction to have nightmares.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## always_hopefull (Aug 11, 2011)

I am a year out of my first dday. The nightmares were pretty consistent at first, but I still have them every few months. The last time I was screaming for them to stop loud enough to wake my kids. These dreams are usually accompanied with gripping my arms or legs so hard while I sleep that I wake up with bruises all over. I did a year of IC and ave recently weaned myself off of the anti-depressants. If you aren't in IC or on meds, I would definitely reccomend them to help with the healing.


----------



## Bartimaus (Oct 15, 2011)

My nightmares were when she and I were still married. They were always about her being so sleazy in flirting with other men. Then when in real life I walked in the Walmart she works at and walked up behind her and a male co-worker and heard it for real it didn't surprise me at all. Now I won't dream of her at all but being single I want to dream of those two perverted women that keep giving me the eye and smiles at my therapy group. :smthumbup:
Was it Roy Orbison that sang, 'Sweet dream baby...' lol and hope my ex is now having nightmares of me and other women. Yea,guess I am bitter but what comes around goes around kids,lol.


----------



## Wanabeelee (Sep 6, 2011)

July 25th was D-day for me and I have nightmares 5 -7 times a week still.

The worst by far was:

I was really sick, like almost unable to move and my wife was taking care of me. She got out of the bed that she had just helped me to sit up in and went out our bedroom door. I heard her talking to someone but I could not make out what they was saying (or could not remember). 

When she came back in the OM followed her holding a syringe like you give meds in an iv. She came over to my left as he went around to my right. I was yelling at him to get out of my house, when my wife put her finger on my lips and wispered that she loved me and it was time for me to sleep. 

He told her that he loved her but he could not do it, that he could not kill another person. She glared at him and went around to the other side and pushed what was in the syringe into my iv. 

I was fighting the falling out of myself feeling. Trying to screem don't do this to me but I could get any words out. I could not even blink or close my eyes. As I was falling into darkness the last thing I saw and heard was her kissing him and telling him that they could love each other now.

I woke up screeming "don't do it" 

I was unable to go back to sleep that night and didn't sleep the night after.


----------



## Blindasabat (Nov 29, 2011)

wow wanabee! -now thats a creative mind! I don't haven't had any dreams yet my nightmare is waking up and the break sleep gives me from all this is over and I'm in the same situation.

a musician friend of mine wrote a song called Brand New Day
" the morning brings a brand new day
but I don't see it somehow
I can't help it when I get this way
twisted inside out"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheGoodFight (Oct 26, 2011)

Well it helps to know I'm not the only one by a long shot. My sincere sympathies to everyone else who is going through or has gone through this.


----------



## dingerdad (Nov 23, 2011)

Another weird dream. I dreamed I found new pictures on my fWW phone. It was pictures of her dancing naked in a big empty house. There was nothing in the house but a fireplace with Christmas decorations on it. She was dancing on a nice hardwood floor. She had flowers in her hair. I scanned through these pictures and then cane across a few of the OM cooking. He had an apron on but was smiling for the camera. In my dream I confronted her on the pictures, she admitted they met. In my dream I forgave her again and gave her another chance.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

My husband does not have nightmares about me and OM or anything sexual. The other week he was having a nightmarme of beating the crap out of him (he has many), and right in the middle of he he punched a hole in the wall right above our bed. Very difficult to explain to the kids, "yeah, daddy had a bad dream". I can always tell when he's dreaming the same sort of thing, fists clenched, eyebrows in a frown. Of course it bothers me, and I say to him, "it's just a dream", and I gently rub his face, kind of to wipe the frown away. He's like "it's not really a dream, I really do want to kill the effer"

Good times


----------



## eyeball28 (Dec 21, 2011)

dingerdad said:


> Did anyone have dreams of what was going to happen before they found out on D-day. I did, lots of them. It was like
> my subconscious knew what was going on.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


i had them for 7 years! always put it down to paranoia!!


----------

